# Homemade sausage



## gwest (Oct 9, 2008)

Anyone out there ever made just plain ole homemade sausage, something like you would buy at the store only better and also some good venison sausage recipe would be good also. Be thankful for help on both versions.:help:


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

What type of sausage of you asking about?, breakfast type, Italian sausage, or a german type-bratwurst etc.

I have a few recipes, the meat is pretty interchangeable, can be pork chicken turkey or venison, bear, the difference is how strong or mild the meat initially tastes (how much spice you need to add) and how much fat you need to add.

Basically you mix the spices and then add to ground meat, do taste tests fry a little up and then check the taste.

Let me know and I will post or send you a recipe, I work tomorrow so tonight or Wednesday.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

mother in law tried a sage sausage spice recipe that was wonderful. the test frying was the best part.  unfortunately she is a cook by feel/taste so no recipes. dh and father in law and grandfather in law butchered a hog and the sausage was last. I wa s newly pregnant with ds#2 so I was feeling a little sensitive and didn't want to push participating except for the tasting.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Marjoram, rubbed sage, salt, ground cayenne pepper, garlic powder, and red pepper flakes.
No real recipe, just add to taste.
For venison, use 4 pounds of deer to one pound pork, the pork gives it a little more moisture.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

These are Harlan Cheek's recipes from Appalachian cooking....he has some good ones..
Harlan Cheek
Homemade Pork Sausage
2 pounds ground pork
2 teaspoons ground sage
11/2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 teaspoon pepper flakes
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon brown sugar
In a bowl, combine all ingredients; mix well. 
Shape into two rolls,eat one freeze one. 
Fry in a skillet over medium heat, fry patties for 3-4 minutes
per side until browned or until no longer pink in the center

Homemade Hot Summer Sausage
4pounds fatty ground pork
3 small onions, chopped fine
1/4 head garlic, chopped fine
2 1/2 teaspoons cayenne pepper
4 teaspoons paprika
3 bay leaves, crumbled
5 teaspoons salt
5 teaspoons black pepper
3 teaspoons parsley flakes
5 teaspoons chili powder
1/2 to 1 cup water
Mix all ingredients together blending seasonings and spices throughout meats. 
Add water to moisten sausage to tender consistency. 
Form into patties. Grill or fry in a pan until cooked through. 
Leftover patties freeze very well.

Italian Sausage
10 pounds meat
2-3 pounds fat (beef or pork)
2 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons pepper
2 teaspoons fennel seed
2 teaspoons garlic
1/2 to 1 teaspoon red pepper (or to your taste)
Grind meat and fat together. 
Mix spices well with ground meat, 
run through grinder again if necessary, and bag for freezer.
Pork Sausage 
2 pounds ground pork, shoulder or butt 
2 teaspoons ground sage ground sage to taste
3 teaspoons kosher salt 
1 1/2 teaspoons black pepper 
1 1/2 teaspoons cayenne pepper 
1 teaspoon sugar 
1/4 cup cold water 
Mix the seasoning and water in a small bowl. 
Place the ground pork in a large bowl and pour
about half the seasoning over it. 
Work with your hands to mix. 
Then pour rest of seasoning over it and scrape the small bowl with a spatula. 
Now really work the meat with the hands until well mixed.
Since my taste buds change with whatever meds I am taking, 
I always take about a tablespoon of sausage, make a small patty and fry it. 
Give it the taste test. 
Put the sausage in the refrigerator over night to let the seasoning permeate through the sausage. 
Take it out and work it real well with your hands a final time. 
I make it into about 4 inch patties, 1/2 inch thick, and freeze them on a cookie sheet. 
After frozen wrap them individually in plastic wrap and store them in a zip lock bag. 
Take out what you need.

Hot Sausage
5 lbs of boneless pork butt
2 tablespoons non-iodized salt
2 teaspoons fine ground black pepper
2 tablespoons crushed red pepper flakes
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1 cup ice water
Trim the pork, cut it into 1 inch cubes, and grind it through the fine plate of your meat grinder.
Combine the spices in a container and mix with the 1 cup of ice water.
Pour the spice and water combination into the ground pork and mix thoroughly for at least 2 minutes. 
Use your hands for mixing to assure even distribution.
Once the sausage is fully mixed, sausage should be cooled as soon as it is done. 
It can be kept in the refrigerator for 2-3 days or in the freezer for up to 3 months.
I always like to patty the sausage and place wax paper between each patty.
Then package into serving size and freeze.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

venison BREAKFAST SAUSAGE

75 percent venison to 25 percent cheap supermarket bacon.
1 tsp salt 1/2 tsp sugar per pound of meat
Course cracked black pepper to taste
I like some fennel and Italian seasonings.
1 granny smith apple per lb of meat

Do the grind with the meat half frozen I grind once but my kids like a finer pastier grind so I run it twice for them

Grind twice and eat it.


----------



## AlienChick (Feb 13, 2012)

Good thread!
We have not yet made our own sausage but we do buy b'fast sausage from a neighbor who slaughters his own hogs and makes whole-hog sausage. I can't believe how delicious homemade sausage is! (I had no idea.) 

Hubby is from Canada and loves their Oktoberfest sausage. He found a recipe and purchased the ingredients. We gave the ingredients to an Amish neighbor along with meat from one of our pigs. Hubby said it was very good (I'm not a huge Oktoberfest sausage fan, but it was tasty).

Since we plan to one day do our own sausage, I'm collecting recipes. This thread will help.


----------



## Convoy (Dec 2, 2012)

http://lpoli.50webs.com/ - if your starting this is a good website. Recipes I usually don't exactly follow but rather make it by look and smell which translates to taste with me, hard to explain but this is how I cook as well.


----------

